# Seriously considering dropping out of college.



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

I come from an extremely low-income family who own and operate a charity. A few months ago, I was yanked out of an affordable school by my parents so that we could move our charity operation to a new state. Ignorantly, I thought that there would be plenty of education options out here, so I went along with the idea. But what I didn't know was that this state only has three 4-year institutions, and they are WAY out of reach for me financially. In fact, the cheapest of these schools costs twice as much per year than my parents take in annually. Financial aid and government loans don't even put a dent into the cost, and so I'm left wondering: why ruin my financial future when the degree that I am pursuing (history) won't get me a job anyway? It would be a waste. I mean, there is always the option of private loans, but starting off life in a $150,000 hole at 40% interest simply does not sound like a good idea. It's too late to change my major, and even if I could, the only lucrative degrees out there are for math wizards. (I failed algebra 3 times). But it's not like I'm a slacker. My GPA was a consistent 3.7, even meriting a small scholarship for "outstanding grades as a freshman." Coupled with this, straight As all through high school. It feels like a waste to have achieved so much only to fall short in the end, but with education being so expensive, I am forced to consider ending the journey. What advice or direction can you give me?


----------



## Gables (Jan 6, 2012)

What are your career goals and what year are you?


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

Did you think about other majors?


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Gables said:


> What are your career goals and what year are you?


 My career goals are somewhat hard to define. Fiction-writing is a very promising dream, considering the positive feedback I have received from professionals regarding my talent, but breaking through the fiction market takes years. How do I put food on the table in the meantime? If nothing like that pans out, my career plan is to earn a Phd. and teach history at the college level. But once again, with colleges moving toward adjunct faculty, that prospect looks pretty grim too. Odds are that I will end up sacking groceries for a living, however, at least I'll be the first in my family to have an education. As to your second question, I am a sophomore.


----------



## Aurora Kaye (Sep 21, 2013)

How much have you already spent? And do you think that is an affordable loss?
How much did you enjoy going to college?
What is stopping you from moving back to where you came from and continuing where you left off?
What do you want to do? Career-wise.

Even though not many job ads will be looking for 'needs to have a BA in History', generally a college/university education is a leg-up.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Things to consider.. 
Even a lot of bullshit entry level jobs require a degree in something. Literally that "a degree in something" -- its like a high school degree these days; your major doesn't even have to be related to the field directly. Its stupid bullshit.

There are some entry level positions that do not require it though. Do some research into careers you can get without a degree and see if any of that appeals to you. If you're an intellectual type, they may not.

Look for financial aid opportunities that you won't have to pay back.
Home - FAFSA on the Web-Federal Student Aid

If you do consider a student loan, do a looot of research before you make that decision. StudentLoanJustice.Org


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

....


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Aurora Kaye said:


> How much have you already spent? And do you think that is an affordable loss?
> How much did you enjoy going to college?
> What is stopping you from moving back to where you came from and continuing where you left off?
> What do you want to do? Career-wise.
> ...


In answer to the first question, I haven't spent a dime. Because my parents take home less than 17,000 on a good year, I was able to procure free government aid, which completely covered the low-cost tuition of $3,000 per year at a small-town university. In answer to the second question, I LOVED it. The local kids used to shun me back home, and school felt like a refuge. Simply being on campus boosted my self-confidence. In answer to the third question, the thing that stops me is money. I would be living completely on my own without a dime to my name, and driving a car with over 95,000 miles on it. On top of that, the school I attended is ranked in the top 10 "worst universities in the U.S." (Cameron university, look it up), and after getting to know some of their low-quality professors, I can testify to that. Their sloppiness in giving instructions last semester cost me two papers and a final (which almost ruined my GPA). Yeah, it was affordable, but I certainly got in return what I paid for. In answer to the fourth question, I WANT to write historical fiction, but my career plan is to teach history at the college level. My dream job would be working as a movie consultant, but last time I checked, Stephen Spielberg is not my uncle.


----------



## daddyjordan22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Calvin said:


> My career goals are somewhat hard to define. Fiction-writing is a very promising dream, considering the positive feedback I have received from professionals regarding my talent, but breaking through the fiction market takes years. How do I put food on the table in the meantime? If nothing like that pans out, my career plan is to earn a Phd. and teach history at the college level. But once again, with colleges moving toward adjunct faculty, that prospect looks pretty grim too. Odds are that I will end up sacking groceries for a living, *however, at least I'll be the first in my family to have an education*. As to your second question, I am a sophomore.


You don't need to drop out of college and you aren't to far along to switch majors as a sophomore. Every degree has general and elective courses to fulfill the required degree credits so I suspect most of your classes already taken could be dumped into those. Speak with an academic advisor about that. Second, it doesn't hurt to reach out to universities and philanthropists organizations with your story, they may help you. I'm also interested in what specific universities you're speaking about. I suspect you'll be eligible for the maximum pell grants and a lot of subsidized student loans ( which carry very low interest rates and don't need to begin repayment before degree completion, can qualify for income based repayment, among other things). You can make it work I think and being the first in your family to hold a degree is something to strive for, my parents and brother don't have a degree but I decided I would. Don't regret it at all. Plenty of studies show you'll most likely make way more than you pay into getting a degree, and a bachelors is quickly becoming the new high school diploma- basic requirement for almost any entry level job as already pointed out. So I'd encourage you to finish your degree, there are options available but might require some planning, work, and maybe a touch of luck.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

daddyjordan22 said:


> You don't need to drop out of college and you aren't to far along to switch majors as a sophomore. Every degree has general and elective courses to fulfill the required degree credits so I suspect most of your classes already taken could be dumped into those. Speak with an academic advisor about that. Second, it doesn't hurt to reach out to universities and philanthropists organizations with your story, they may help you. I'm also interested in what specific universities you're speaking about. I suspect you'll be eligible for the maximum pell grants and a lot of subsidized student loans ( which carry very low interest rates and don't need to begin repayment before degree completion, can qualify for income based repayment, among other things). You can make it work I think and being the first in your family to hold a degree is something to strive for, my parents and brother don't have a degree but I decided I would. Don't regret it at all. Plenty of studies show you'll most likely make way more than you pay into getting a degree, and a bachelors is quickly becoming the new high school diploma- basic requirement for almost any entry level job as already pointed out. So I'd encourage you to finish your degree, there are options available but might require some planning, work, and maybe a touch of luck.


 This is the most helpful post yet. The schools that I am speaking about are Arizona State, Arizona, Northern Arizona, and Grand Canyon University (I forgot to mention that one). Personally, I think that these institutions are blowing their own tuition costs out of proportion. My old school, Cameron, advertises it's price as $11,000 per year, but I never paid a dime over 3,000. Philanthropy is something I haven't thought of yet. It may be worth a shot.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Why are you pursuing a degree in something you think will not get you a job? Also, who the fuck are you borrowing from at 40%??? A LOAN SHARK??


----------



## daddyjordan22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Calvin said:


> This is the most helpful post yet. The schools that I am speaking about are Arizona State, Arizona, Northern Arizona, and Grand Canyon University (I forgot to mention that one). Personally, I think that these institutions are blowing their own tuition costs out of proportion. My old school, Cameron, advertises it's price as $11,000 per year, but I never paid a dime over 3,000. Philanthropy is something I haven't thought of yet. It may be worth a shot.


Forget what Cameron university charged, you generally get what you pay for and like you stated they are one of the worst universities around. If I were you I'd look at ASU( Arizona State University) and talk to them, state universities generally have more financial aid options, work-study programs, and lower over all costs to attend( ASU is listed at $10,000/semester in state average) not to mention its a great university itself and respected around the nation (142th in the national ranking that I saw this year). It sounds like you'd qualify for the maximum pell grant ($5,500/year I believe), which is a 4th of your yearly average costs there. Then you have scholarship opportunities, work-study program, subsidized loans, and the summers to save before the coming year. You should talk to their financial advisors and transferring specialists to see what options they have, what you can expect, so on. It may be possible to take some courses at a local community college and transfer them into ASU so you can look into that. Community colleges would be priced close to what you have been paying. I don't know much about the other universities off hand but honestly I'd focus on ASU first, I think that is your best option without knowing a whole lot about your situation besides what you've given.

Average tuition costs for universities are around $10-$12k/ semester for in state students so you know. Don't be shocked by that sticker price.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Learn a trade
Work for a year or two
Go part time, while studying full time.

So yes, dropping out now would be optimal, but this doesn't mean you can't return later, or that you can't learn about your favorite subject (History in this case) in spare time.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

daddyjordan22 said:


> Forget what Cameron university charged, you generally get what you pay for and like you stated they are one of the worst universities around. If I were you I'd look at ASU( Arizona State University) and talk to them, state universities generally have more financial aid options, work-study programs, and lower over all costs to attend( ASU is listed at $10,000/semester in state average) not to mention its a great university itself and respected around the nation (142th in the national ranking that I saw this year). It sounds like you'd qualify for the maximum pell grant ($5,500/year I believe), which is a 4th of your yearly average costs there. Then you have scholarship opportunities, work-study program, subsidized loans, and the summers to save before the coming year. You should talk to their financial advisors and transferring specialists to see what options they have, what you can expect, so on. It may be possible to take some courses at a local community college and transfer them into ASU so you can look into that. Community colleges would be priced close to what you have been paying. I don't know much about the other universities off hand but honestly I'd focus on ASU first, I think that is your best option without knowing a whole lot about your situation besides what you've given.
> 
> Average tuition costs for universities are around $10-$12k/ semester for in state students so you know. Don't be shocked by that sticker price.


 My problem is that even with scholarships, government aid, government loans, and work-study, I would STILL have to get the majority of my funds from private loans, which there is no way on earth I will ever be able to pay back. Ever. And with the rule about not being able to declare bankruptcy, I would be making the biggest mistake of my life. You suggested earlier that I could change my major to something more lucrative, and that is true, but there is no such thing as a lucrative career for talented writers any longer (which is the only career I can see myself in). English: worthless major. History: worthless major. Journalism: worthless major. Philosophy: worthless major. Classical studies: worthless major. Archaeology: worthless major. I'm mediocre at science-related studies, HORRIBLE in mathematics, and completely uninterested in education or law enforcement. The days of people succeeding in life with my interests ended at the close of the 19th century. I guess my only hope is to get a real job, finish my novel, and hope that someday a major publisher will be smitten by it.


----------



## daddyjordan22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Calvin said:


> My problem is that even with scholarships, government aid, government loans, and work-study, I would STILL have to get the majority of my funds from private loans, which there is no way on earth I will ever be able to pay back. Ever. And with the rule about not being able to declare bankruptcy, I would be making the biggest mistake of my life. You suggested earlier that I could change my major to something more lucrative, and that is true, but there is no such thing as a lucrative career for talented writers any longer (which is the only career I can see myself in). English: worthless major. History: worthless major. Journalism: worthless major. Philosophy: worthless major. Classical studies: worthless major. Archaeology: worthless major. I'm mediocre at science-related studies, HORRIBLE in mathematics, and completely uninterested in education or law enforcement. The days of people succeeding in life with my interests ended at the close of the 19th century. I guess my only hope is to get a real job, finish my novel, and hope that someday a major publisher will be smitten by it.


So you have already filled out your FASFA and spoken with a financial aid agent at ASU? I find it difficult to believe that a Pell Grant, federal loans and any scholarships wouldn't cover the majority of your costs per semester ($10-$12k/semester at ASU), and you'd still have work-study program/summer employment savings. Not trying to be nosy, more curious if anything. Are you considered a resident in Arizona?


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

daddyjordan22 said:


> So you have already filled out your FASFA and spoken with a financial aid agent at ASU? I find it difficult to believe that a Pell Grant, federal loans and any scholarships wouldn't cover the majority of your costs per semester ($10-$12k/semester at ASU), and you'd still have work-study program/summer employment savings. Not trying to be nosy, more curious if anything. Are you considered a resident in Arizona?


No, I haven't spoken with anyone, and I'm not a resident, which I think doubles the cost of tuition. The requirement is a year I believe, but I HATE spending that much time out of school. Scholarships are next to impossible for me to get; there's simply too much competition for too little money. The Pell Grant that I qualified for before was about 1,800 per semester, and the loans/work-study package I was offered only added up to 4,000. So basically, I would end up leaving school with no job prospects and $24,000 in private loans. That's not including other expenses such as gas, books, housing, and food. If I'm going to be a poor person, I might as well be a debt-free one.


----------



## daddyjordan22 (Aug 13, 2013)

Calvin said:


> No, I'm not a resident. The requirement is a year I believe, but I HATE Scholarships are next to impossible for me to get; there's simply too much competition for too little money. The Pell Grant that I qualified for before was about 1,800 per semester, and the loans/work-study package I was offered only added up to 4,000. So basically, I would end up leaving school with no job prospects and $24,000 in private loans. That's not including other expenses such as gas, housing, and food.


Ok the picture is becoming more clear now. You might want to wait a year and establish residency in Arizona first and try to save some money in the meantime. It sounds like your parents make enough to disqualify you for a lot of the grant/federal loans but obviously not making enough to contribute to your education costs significantly to offset that. Have your parents (or you) looked into the PLUS federal loan program? It's targeted for situations like yours where other financial aid doesn't cover your expenses. Interest rate is a fixed 6.41%. Of course a drastic measure to obtain financial aid is to become emancipated from your parents so that their income will no longer influence your FASFA (which also results in you getting a tax return but likewise your parents lose you as a dependent for their taxes). That is an extreme measure though and I think the PLUS loan if not considered is a much better route. To clarify, you (or parent) have personally spoken with an ASU financial adviser?


----------



## Gables (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah file as independent for a year and establish residency. FASFA will cover almost all of it if you're on your own in the government's eyes. Also, you don't need a writing related degree to be a writer. Like you hinted at, if you want to write fiction you're going to need a job to pay the bills while it pans out. I'd get a degree in something that you find tolerable and will make you some money then write on the side until you make it. I'm sure it's not what you want to hear or do but college is only half about getting laid and exploring your interests the other half is making sure you don't end up homeless/jobless in two years.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

daddyjordan22 said:


> Ok the picture is becoming more clear now. You might want to wait a year and establish residency in Arizona first and try to save some money in the meantime. It sounds like your parents make enough to disqualify you for a lot of the grant/federal loans but obviously not making enough to contribute to your education costs significantly to offset that. Have your parents (or you) looked into the PLUS federal loan program? It's targeted for situations like yours where other financial aid doesn't cover your expenses. Interest rate is a fixed 6.41%. Of course a drastic measure to obtain financial aid is to become emancipated from your parents so that their income will no longer influence your FASFA (which also results in you getting a tax return but likewise your parents lose you as a dependent for their taxes). That is an extreme measure though and I think the PLUS loan if not considered is a much better route. To clarify, you (or parent) have personally spoken with an ASU financial adviser?


No.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

On writing fiction - If pro's have given you good reviews, you must have something. Check out John Grisham - got a law degree, makes a mint with law related fiction -the movie "The Client" was from his book.
Thing is, he never practiced law. I think he had some short stint in practice well into his writing career.

So get the degree in history - get a job and start writing. Hit every little publication that needs words to put between the covers, get a little (and that is_ little ) _money and pratice. You write because you love it, you are driven to do so - 

On putting food on the table - if it is only you, no great biggie. I can eat healthy for an hour's minimum wage a day. Chicken, beans and lettuce. A loaf of bread . . If you meet someone who supports your dream, they will share that life.

I made a damn big mistake by not trying that route - I got a degree in chemistry and hated it. The two things that would have made my life worthwhile - the ministry and writing - I gave up for money. Bad bargain.
You are young. A degree in history will suffice for most jobs. Go for what your heart yearns for.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Take an editing course.
They're offered at the community colleges for very cheap rates, only a one year course will get you a certificate in ediing and editors make between 20-80,000 a year. 
It's perfect for you perhaps, since it's directly related to writers (a lot of writers are also editors on the side to help pay the bills -- even very successful authors), it will help improve your own writing and it will perhaps give you some "in's" into the business. 
You could also take a communications degree or a Journalism degree at the local community college. 
I'm from Canada so I didn't have to pay an astronomical fee for university -- but if I had to like you guys in the states, screw that! 
Certificate in Editing Overview - Continuing Studies - Simon Fraser University
Here's the Canadian course i'll be taking completely online btw -- next September.
Think about it -- one year you could have a new career. You could work from home as a freelancer if you wanted.
I did a lot of reading about becoming an editor and it's a career that is and will always be in high demand -- because people will always write. Actually now more than ever because of the internet: blogs, on-line businesses, online magazines, e-books, etc.
Check out a school like that online or in your area?
Good luck.
And I think you're a genuis for looking for another option than paying that much freaking money. Insane!


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

I am INFJ and I have dropped out of college, I have depression and social anxiety and college only gives me more stress.
College isn't for everyone, if you feel that college isn't right for you, then just follow your intuition and drop out.
You can always start your own business and be your own boss. Fortunately, I am an optimistic person and I never give up on my goals in life, I have worked a few jobs after dropping out of college. And now I am looking for an internet job (I heard some people make a few thousand dollars a month just from working online). I am also thinking of opening my own business one day and working for myself.
I am working hard toward my goals every day. But right now, my main goal is to find an internet job that allows me to make a few thousand dollars a month so that I can move on to my next goal, which is travelling worldwide and then I will buy a house and a dog and possibly start my own business one day. 


Somehow, I think college life is suitable for ISxx or ESxx people.
But we are INxx, we tend to see the big picture a lot, college doesn't necessarily fit into what we view as a big picture.
Being INxx, we are interested in intellectual pursuits, we dislike following the crowd, we dislike fitting in with society.
While everybody is in college preparing to graduate and then work in a 9-to-5 office jobs, we INxx dislike such a lifestyle.
We dislike being stucked in an office from 9-to-5.
Since we dislike working those type of 9-to-5 jobs, then why are we even bothering with college education?
We are INxx, we are intelligent people (I read from a website that INTJ and INTP are the most intelligent types, followed closely by INFP and INFJ :tongue, even without college education, we will still survive in this world. We can always find new ways to make money. We don't necessarily have to follow the crowd and work in 9-to-5 office jobs in order to survive in this world.
How do people like Oprah Winfrey managed to become a billionaire? Because they chose to walk the path that is less followed.
If Oprah Winfrey followed the crowd and work in a 9-to-5 office job every day, do you think she can become a billionaire today? 


Btw, though I am an INFJ but I have a strong Ti in me, I can understand your INTP's view regarding college, because I feel the same way too. College just isn't my thing.


----------



## StElmosDream (May 26, 2012)

Perhaps the question is not so much about degrees but rather about what else is available... Is an associates or technical qualification likely to be more affordable to fund whatever dream you wish to pursue in the long term?


----------



## Gables (Jan 6, 2012)

If someone has a solid business plan/idea or is a talent prodigy with ridiculous potential it makes sense to drop out of college as it is only holding them back. Despite what all your childhood participation trophies say, not everyone is super special. Oprah went to college.... and Zuckerberg didn't drop out until Facebook was already successful. What I'm saying is that people who dropped out and made it big were either already big when they dropped out or 99% sure they were going to be. You would know already if you fell under this category. If you want to make it on your own, follow that unbeaten path while you're taking classes, at least if you don't make it you won't be stuck at Micky D's the rest of your life. Just my .02.


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

I do recommend looking into FAFSA and speaking with your advisors and professors; they are a usually a huge help in assuaging uncertainties. Also depending on your university's academic services you may be able to take general education or major requirements at a local community college as transfer credits as a much less expensive alternative. People even do this to meet graduate school entry requirements.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

WinterFox said:


> I am INFJ and I have dropped out of college, I have depression and social anxiety and college only gives me more stress.
> College isn't for everyone, if you feel that college isn't right for you, then just follow your intuition and drop out.
> You can always start your own business and be your own boss. Fortunately, I am an optimistic person and I never give up on my goals in life, I have worked a few jobs after dropping out of college. And now I am looking for an internet job (I heard some people make a few thousand dollars a month just from working online). I am also thinking of opening my own business one day and working for myself.
> I am working hard toward my goals every day. But right now, my main goal is to find an internet job that allows me to make a few thousand dollars a month so that I can move on to my next goal, which is travelling worldwide and then I will buy a house and a dog and possibly start my own business one day.
> ...


 This is really encouraging. I have considered educating myself through independent research (which I have done before as a homeschooler), and that would at least keep me out of any financial bondage. I know that one day I'll be a published author, but the waiting period makes me feel like a failure, and attending college really helped to smooth that over. My family and parents had such high hopes for me. It feels bad to disappoint them.....


----------



## Heyoka (Feb 24, 2013)

I dropped out of college though not for financial reasons. I am working at a couple jobs to save up money for my future business while simultaneously taking online courses in business. Life is what you make it to be, so long as you are smart about it and know how to play the game. 

I suggest working in a couple restaraunts or somewhere you can get your foot in so long as you are a hard worker (which I am sure you are judging by your posts) and busting your ass for a bit while you sort things out. A little cash is nice to have; save some in your savings. There won't be a social security for you nor I by the time we are old and THEN money is going to be a problem lol

Keep on writing, my friend. Follow your dreams and fuck everyone who says otherwise.


----------



## Sun Lips (Jan 28, 2013)

I dropped out of college as a sophomore. I hated the big, overpriced university I was attending. I didn't care about my major. I was failing classes for the first time in my entire life, and not for a lack of effort. The fact that I was trying and still failing made me even more depressed and I decided to give up. I had career goals that would have required alternative training, anyway, so I didn't feel like it was that important to finish my bachelor's degree.

Within a short time period, I realized this wasn't what I wanted. Do I care about college in particular? No, but the truth remains that having a degree - any degree - is often preferable to having none. It does depend on a lot of factors including your career goals and the people you know.

I ended up enrolling at the community college and finishing an AA with the general education classes I already had from the university. After that, my GPA wasn't good enough to get back into the university, so I started taking classes at the four-year "state college" instead. My original plan was to improve my GPA as a transient student there, and then get back into the university.. But I was much too happy. I _love_ the state college. The difference between sitting in a lecture hall full of 300 people vs a classroom with 30 people is indescribable. It was surprising even to me, but I picked a major and decided to finish there. I'm a senior now and everything looks hopeful.

For me, it all amounted to the right decision. I could not have excelled at the large university, and I was piling on debt like crazy. I'm glad I stopped going there, even if it was a "bad decision" at the time. I'm glad I got my AA instead, because that has opened up a lot of different basic jobs I can do to earn money while I finish my degree. I have still taken advantage of financial aid, but my tuition is less than a third of what it used to be, and now I have a better job because I have an associate's degree. I also abandoned the career goals that had lead me to believe I'd be fine dropping out, anyway, so I'm glad I didn't back myself into a corner with that as my only option.

I am not actually trying to push you in the direction of community/state college, although I do sing its praises. The bottom line of what I want to say is that you might surprise yourself. If you really feel like you can't continue college right now, and your general situation is suffering, there is no reason you have to put up with that. As others have suggested, you could try and get some work experience in the meantime - A break from school could clear your head. You could try a smaller local college. Keep in mind that it is possible for your career goals to change, even if you think you're going to dedicate your entire life to them. I never saw my change of plans coming, and I'm usually good at that stuff. 

The most important thing is not to allow yourself to be put off into inaction. If you decide to drop out, make a decision about what you're going to do instead. Think of where you want to be five, ten years from now, and pinpoint the important milestones that will get you there. Tackle them in the way that works best for you. Just watch out for the trap of getting so frustrated with your situation that you do nothing to change it. It's good that you're thinking about this now, and not when you're a senior with thousands of dollars of debt. For that fact alone, consider yourself better off than a lot of college students/graduates.


----------



## claude (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what the differences in tuition rates in arizona are between instate and out of state students but here in colorado the difference is astronomical. If your parents are low income, community collegr should be free or nearly free, some students here actually walk away with a few extra dollars after pel grants etc, but if you've looked into the financial situation with community colleges in arizona. and its no the case I don't know....

One year also goes by really quickly if that's all you need for residency, you could work and if you're living with your parents save up a bit in preparation for school. As for choosing a major, I'm in the same boat as you, I want badly to major in history but have no real writing skills or ideas for career prospects afterwards and decided to go for computer science as I'm *ok* at math and job opportunities are abound, at least that's what I hear.

If you do decide to switch majors and want something that'll give you a decent salary for a 9-5 you don't hate but dont love either, you could go for radiology tech or something along those lines in the medical field, they have 1 1/2 year programs here for those positions and they pay around 40-50k starting out, so you could pay it back fairly quickly, and focus your free time on personal interests like writing.


----------

